# Beginner - Needing Wader Recommendations



## crucible02 (Nov 26, 2018)

So, I've been deer and turkey hunting for years but just started duck hunting with a buddy from church. I have been borrowing a set of really nice Lacrosse waders from another friend but I hate to keep asking him to use them.

I would like to go ahead and buy a set but can't justify splurging on the higher end due to, A.) Christmas is coming; gotta buy presents for family, and B.) I just started so I'm not planning any midwest trips as of now. 

Could I get some recommendations on what to look for and where I may be able to find what I need in a reasonable price range (under $200)? I'm only hunting in middle Georgia right now.

For example:
- Neoprene thickness
- Boot insulation
- Where to buy

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 26, 2018)

Cabelas breathable waders, They will be multifunctional. Cabela has a good warranty program. Try different ones on, they all fit differently what works for one guy won’t for another.


----------



## ConnaMo (Nov 26, 2018)

I am in the same boat, brother. I've been doing my research and was going to jump on a pair of TideWe waders. Guess we will see!


----------



## Arrowed14 (Nov 26, 2018)

The Game Winner waders at Academy sports I think they are called super tough or something $150. Had a pair that lasted me 3 seasons with no problems


----------



## mattuga (Nov 26, 2018)

The breathable waders at Academy have done me just fine in GA.  Like Duckbuster said Cabelas has a good warranty program if you are thinking long term.  There is a $20 off $100 coupon at Academy good until end of month.  In GA I'd go for lightweight waders and layer up as needed.  Neoprene is swampbutt central and miserable above 50 degrees


----------



## crucible02 (Nov 26, 2018)

The only thing with the breathable is I'm concerned about my feet getting cold. Where I hunt, I will be standing in knee to hip deep water each time.

I've been looking at those Game Winner Super Tuffs as well as the Magellan Sportsman 800.

I guess with me having no experience, I don't want to buy something that will fall apart my first time out or that I will freeze in.

I really appreciate the recommendations, guys!


----------



## mattuga (Nov 26, 2018)

crucible02 said:


> The only thing with the breathable is I'm concerned about my feet getting cold. Where I hunt, I will be standing in knee to hip deep water each time.
> 
> I've been looking at those Game Winner Super Tuffs as well as the Magellan Sportsman 800.
> 
> ...



Yea, if you are always in the water I think you might would want to go neoprene.  For your feet make sure you wear polypropylene liner socks and some type of wool sock over it.  That liner sock is highly important to keeping feet warm, many dress socks are poly and work just fine as a liner sock.  Trust me on this!  Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## crucible02 (Nov 26, 2018)

mattuga said:


> Yea, if you are always in the water I think you might would want to go neoprene.  For your feet make sure you wear polypropylene liner socks and some type of wool sock over it.  That liner sock is highly important to keeping feet warm, many dress socks are poly and work just fine as a liner sock.  Trust me on this!  Good luck the rest of the season.



That's what I do for deer hunting on really cold days so it makes sense that it would be beneficial in waders, as well. Thanks for the advice! Good luck to you, too.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 26, 2018)

crucible02 said:


> The only thing with the breathable is I'm concerned about my feet getting cold. Where I hunt, I will be standing in knee to hip deep water each time.
> 
> I've been looking at those Game Winner Super Tuffs as well as the Magellan Sportsman 800.
> 
> ...



My feet get hot easy. But I have hunted single dodger temps in my breathable and have walked marsh prairies in 80 degree weather. Just got to layer under them.


----------



## BaldofPate (Nov 26, 2018)

Some breathhables have insulated boots if you are worried about your feet getting cold.  The first pair I got years ago was a pair of 3.5 mm redhead waders with 600 grams of thinsulate in boot.  For what they were they were great and lasted about 6 season of pretty hard hunting, with multiple patch jobs and melted fishing worms for the small nicks that leaked.


----------



## flatsmaster (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm old so me feet can get cold but they don't bc boots still insulated some but even breaking ice in Ms I'll be in my breathables with layers ... no more neoprene for me ... so much lighter and movement is so easy ... Rodgers Sporting Goods usually runs some deals on neoprene waders for under $200


----------



## tucker80 (Nov 26, 2018)

Cabelas
https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-MNS-CLASSIC-MM-CHEST-HUNTING-WADERS/2786029.uts

Check out frogg toggs too, I had a pair that were great.
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...2nrowcRkPL9nlX05p29MsViSoJqJjy7xoCPU8QAvD_BwE


----------



## chase870 (Nov 26, 2018)

Arrowed14 said:


> The Game Winner waders at Academy sports I think they are called super tough or something $150. Had a pair that lasted me 3 seasons with no problems


 If your just starting out I would go with a cheaper pair for a few years. You have some learning curves, barbwire fences, sharp sticks in beaver ponds and other things that are unfriendly to waders. If you end up turning into a serious duck hunter then invest in some high end waders. I keep a cheaper pair in case I hunt in some really tough areas that are wader unfriendly


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 27, 2018)

chase870 said:


> If your just starting out I would go with a cheaper pair for a few years. You have some learning curves, barbwire fences, sharp sticks in beaver ponds and other things that are unfriendly to waders. If you end up turning into a serious duck hunter then invest in some high end waders. I keep a cheaper pair in case I hunt in some really tough areas that are wader unfriendly



Why not buy something decent with warranty? Instead of buying multiply cheap pairs?


----------



## chase870 (Nov 27, 2018)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Why not buy something decent with warranty? Instead of buying multiply cheap pairs?


I have both depends on the area hunted. When I puncture or tear a pair from hard hunting I don't go after warranty replacement.


----------



## Woadie (Nov 29, 2018)

Cabela’s supermags


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 29, 2018)

Most of my buddies started with game winner (now Magellan) from academy for first couple of seasons. The joys of wearing a size 16 boot was that I was never lucky enough to find any “cheaper” waders in my size. The first 1.5 seasons I squeezed my fat foot into some hand me down Mack’s that’s were left at a buddy’s camp then finally broke down and bought waders the first year I really started taking it seriously


----------



## kevingille (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m a new waterfowl hunter as well, i got some as a Christmas present last year though. I was given frogg tiffs Amphib Shadow Grass Blades Neaprene Chest Waders. For $150 bucks you can’t beat them as new Waders. They come with a patch kit i keep in my blind bag. So far I’ve stayed good and warm in them and dry! Also I’m taking my buddy to get some at Bass Pro in Macon today so I’ll let ya know what he goes with!


----------

